# Save 10% this week on Husky Heavy Duty Winter Floor Mats!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For one week only, save 10% on Husky Heavy Duty Winter Floor Mats!*

Husky Liners Heavy Duty Floor Mats provide year round carpet protection and are available for virtually all of today's top selling vehicles. The Heavy Duty Floor Mats ae vehicle specific and have features you will not find on ordinary run-of-the-mill universal (flat) floor mats. An extra thick driver's heel pad provides years of life while the high perimeter ridges contain spills and debris. Raised ridges keep your feet out of water, mud, and dirt. Our material is guaranteed not to crack or break, even in the most extreme conditions. Heavy Duty Mats are easily cleaned and feature our Sta-Put Nibs on the reverse side to help keep the mat in place. They are available in black, grey and tan for front and rear seat areas. 

To get your discount, enter promo code *HUSKY10* exactly as it appears here. This offer expires 11/24/2010.

Please click below to go directly to the ordering page.

*Husky Heavy Duty Winter Floor Mats - GTO*





---------


To see a full line-up of our new GTO items, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

